# Rare close-up shots of the Wii U



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> At the end of the last day of E3 2011, Nintendo took the Wii U out of its locked position in a TV stand for a rare photo opportunity.  Of course I was one of the few people still lingering around the Nintendo both until it closed for good and I got some rare shots of the new console!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











more at the souce 
Souce
http://www.ripten.com/2011/06/11/wii-u-pics-justin6464/


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

I really don't know why, but I just don't like the screen on the controller


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I really don't know why, but I just don't like the screen on the controller



I really like that idea. Especially if you can play all the games on just that screen as an option. No more pausing or letting myself die for toilet breaks.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there really any need for the gloves?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 11, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Is there really any need for the gloves?



With how much that thing probably cost yes.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Is there really any need for the gloves?




it is the wiiu the greatest device ever


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 11, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to say thanks for posting this.


----------



## paul1991returns (Jun 11, 2011)

I would have tried to snatch the WiiU and run.

It would be worth a few months in prison to just try.


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2011)

I kind of like how it looks. I hated how it looked in the official material's front view pic, but seeing it from all sides, it looks pretty good actually.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not gonna say anything bad or good about it until I play it.
However, those pics are very nice


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 11, 2011)

The console looks pretty "alright" lol.
Its smaller than the 360, by looks at least.


----------



## Midna (Jun 11, 2011)

I spy an HDMI port


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 11, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> I spy an HDMI port


Yeah, its visibile lol.
I was looking for GC controller ports.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2011)

That's one beautiful box!


----------



## injected11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> The console looks pretty "alright" lol.
> Its smaller than the 360, by looks at least.
> We already know it's smaller. Nintendo gave the dimensions in the specs...
> 
> ...


It's been stated dozens of times that it will not be Gamecube-backwards-compatible...

Does anybody read anymore? 75% of the "I hope it does this!" stuff I've seen has been answered for days.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 11, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic controller :/ ?
I didnt say anything about backwards compatibility.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jun 11, 2011)

Honestly, i think the Wii U design is great, the only concern i have about it is the size of the console, it looks too small to have too much processing power...


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2011)

I really hope someone would make a side by side comparison picture of the Wii and Wii U. As for the GameCube issue. I have a few ideas but need to find someone that can implement that idea in a user friendly form.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> Honestly, i think the Wii U design is great, the only concern i have about it is the size of the console, it looks too small to have too much processing power...




by releaseing a HD console now  nintedo can make it slim since day  so that why is small


----------



## injected11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Classic controller :/ ?
> I didnt say anything about backwards compatibility.


It's already been stated that the old Wii controllers (Wiimote, Nunchuk, Classic, etc) will be used.

It could be reasonable inferred from your question. Why would they include GC controller ports if they're completely removing the ability to play those games on this system? For the miniscule number of Wii games that would support it? They wouldn't bulk up the console and raise the price with the extra components, and if they did, at that point there would be no reason to remove GC compatibility.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't get why people are saying the controller is too big.  From what I can see it's definitely smaller than an iPad at least, and I use the iPad just fine.  The one thing I don't like is that the screen is way to small compared to the size of the controller; there's a lot of wasted room.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 11, 2011)

They could always add GC_Controller-to-USB adapters if the need arises.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RE_s_X0Cac

Remember this video? I'm currently trying to shop around this idea to a few Chinese re-sellers with access to some controller warehouses. Yes, not my creation and I'm not looking for personal profit I figured if I can get someone to make this in a more marketable form, this would totally help the Nintendo community. There's two ways the final product could look. a) GameCube controllers with nunchuck connectors on the end or b) little boxes (i.e. those wireless nunchucks) in which you plug the box to the nunchuck port and the GameCube controller to the box. I might not be able to chat with my contact till Monday but I'm really hoping someone would pick up on this idea.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 11, 2011)

WiiU controller is NOT big. It's normal in size. It most definitely is the size of those Arcade Fighter Sticks made for SF4 PS3.

Heres the WiiU Controller size:-


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 11, 2011)

looks good but DAT controller


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> WiiU controller is NOT big. It's normal in size. It most definitely is the size of those Arcade Fighter Sticks made for SF4 PS3.
> 
> Heres the WiiU Controller size:-



Agreed! The Wii U controller probably isnt that much harder to hold like my 7in tablet. I think the controller looks fine. I'm kinda disappointed about the lack of true analog sticks but I hear that the sliders are pretty comfortable and have more pushing room than the one on the 3DS. If that's the case, I'm OK with that.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 11, 2011)

damn that looks niiiice.

IMO better looking than x360 and ps3


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2011)

Why do I have a feeling that the 4 USB ports are in the spot where the GameCube controller ports used to be at.


----------



## Buleste (Jun 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I really don't know why, but I just don't like the screen on the controller


+1. I think it looks like one of those Leap Frog games consoles for 3 year-olds.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2011)

The lack of any major vents and the small form factor of the Wii U makes me worry about it's raw power


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The lack of any major vents and the small form factor of the Wii U makes me worry about it's raw power



It is prototype, thats all. A patience is a virtue. JEEZ!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 11, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The lack of any major vents and the small form factor of the Wii U makes me worry about it's raw power








Yes that's an amazing lack of vents. Over half a face isn't enough, I think it needs no case and a 12' fan to be powerful enough.


----------



## Midna (Jun 11, 2011)

looks a little bigger than the Wii, and it's missing the GameCube components. And lots of fan vents. the Wii had one small one on the back.

This is 2011. That's not too small to be powerful.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

>


Does the Ucontroller length seem the same size as a wii remote or at least with wiimote plus?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn, it must really pack some power to need all those air vents. Pretty cool if you ask me!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 11, 2011)

@KingVamp - Go back to Page 2 and see my post....there's a better explanation of size there.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 11, 2011)

i don't know, the whole minimalist simplistic look of the system makes it looks like it's aimed at 10 year olds, just like the wii did. especially with the screen on the controller.
but i'll wait until i actually have the chance to play it to decide whether i like it or not.
for now it's just a wii with 360/PS3 graphics. we don't know anything about other features yet, do we?

edit:
and i mean software features, not hardware.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jun 11, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bet a arm that this is gonna be the final design of the console, maybe there will be small changes, but i doubt that Nintendo will redesign it completly.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> I spy an HDMI port
> That'll be for the uh, HD.
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop talking like that about things people say; you're annoying me.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 11, 2011)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH the console design is slick and there are enough vents on it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ProtoKun7 - Yes I noticed that, didn't bother to edit it. Just uploaded it as I saw it. To prove to everyone that the WiiU controller is not as big as they think it is.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




people in the show floor say is very good to hold very conortable


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 11, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> _snip..._
> 
> people in the show floor say is very good to hold very comfortable



I really wouldn't worry about a Nintendo consoles main controller too much anyway. TBH they have amazing form on that.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> i don't know, the whole minimalist simplistic look of the system makes it looks like it's aimed at 10 year olds, just like the wii did. especially with the screen on the controller.
> but i'll wait until i actually have the chance to play it to decide whether i like it or not.
> for now it's just a wii with 360/PS3 graphics. we don't know anything about other features yet, do we?
> 
> ...



Minimalistic look? Isn't that why Apple products sell so well? The system looks sleek and beautiful! One more thing, can anyone confirm the port(s) next to the fan. Is that a digital audio out port or the 4 USB ports. If that's the  USB then they're awfully close


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm guessing this controller is bigger than a DSiXL? Either way I don't care how big the controller is very much hahaha


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 11, 2011)

Take a scale and measure 26cm, you'll get the length of WiiU controller. Compare with other controllers and DSi XL

End result : PROFIT!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2011)

i'm surprised they let the guy take them pics


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok I got another pic, this one I made myself while doing research on specific lengths of Wiimote and WiiU controller.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah big difference look at that thing it's f huge!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 11, 2011)

Naw, Wiimote is 14.8cm long, while the WiiU controller is 26cm in length, it's not double the size of a Wiimote. More like x1.75


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 11, 2011)

wii u anyone?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> wii u anyone?




How cute!


----------



## Traversal (Jun 11, 2011)

I like the design. It's like a mini Xbox 360, but it's styled like the Wii.

Also, about the size, the PS3 Slim exists. So I'm guessing the Wii U can be the size it is and still have power.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 11, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> wii u anyone?


NO!... that's atrocious, the A button goes to the right!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks good. Microsoft should go back and redesign the 360 again since clearly their idea of a "slim" console is still effing huge and Nintendo seems to know a thing or two about form factor with their consoles.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Naw, Wiimote is 14.8cm long, while the WiiU controller is 26cm in length, it's not double the size of a Wiimote. More like x1.75


Doesn't look that big, specially if it was compare to wiimote plus.  



The things (controller and console) look like hardware. There isn't "10 year old" look, there no age on it at all. Ridiculous...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 12, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> wii u anyone?
> 
> You could say the same thing for everything. The GameGear, the Gizmodo, Tiger Electronic games... In other words, I did not laugh at your post.
> 
> QUOTE(DSGamer64 @ Jun 11 2011, 06:14 PM) Looks good. Microsoft should go back and redesign the 360 again since clearly their idea of a "slim" console is still effing huge and Nintendo seems to know a thing or two about form factor with their consoles.



The 360 slim is small dude :/ It really isn't that big. It's probably about the same size as the fat PS2... maybe Fat PS1 (length wise).


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 12, 2011)

What is this...I don't even.....what is it supposed to be, a badly designed touchscreen...

I'm not even a fanboy for any console or handheld, or for any company, and this still pains me to look at.

Gawd daymn Ninty, what de....****.

The name only makes it burn my eyes worse.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



fanboy detected. boo-hoo.


this thing has a touch screen. none of the devices you named have one.
it's ok, you can laugh now!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Shadow is almost as far away from a Nintendo fanboy as Guild without going into Sony fanboyism.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Actually Shadow is almost as far away from a Nintendo fanboy as Guild without going into Sony fanboyism.


you sure?
wasn't that him talking about nintendo "destroying" each and every competitor that "steps up to the plate?"
if i got the wrong person, i apologize


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 12, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I want to know is, where the hell are my Kidney Bean buttons?!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 12, 2011)

shaun dont big things come in small packages? it looks quite nice but to take care of it, there are too many things to handle.
but its not very showy infact, try as much as to hide the console as nintendo did but their context was wrong


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm glad i saw the back, but what i wanna see is that little door thing near the disc slot


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2011)

that's where the sd card goes just like in the wii


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey sorry for being OFF-Topic but,
Isn't the Wii-U much same as NDS.
the tv serves as the top screen of NDS while the controller as the bottom touch screen?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 12, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Hey sorry for being OFF-Topic but,
> Isn't the Wii-U much same as NDS.
> the tv serves as the top screen of NDS while the controller as the bottom touch screen?



Pretty much! Get ready to buy a 300 dollar Nintendo DSi lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2011)

...and Iwata _wonders_ why stock dropped.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> ...and Iwata _wonders_ why stock dropped.


I wonder why their stock dropped too. Care to explain?


----------



## cris92x (Jun 13, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore the troll. Anyway There are various reasons why the stock PROBABLY fell. First, Nintendo gave a very confusing presentation, if the investors believe that nintendo isn't putting forth their new console clearly it hurts potential sales figures which is bad for investors. You also have the poeple who are just not believers of the new console. Finally the biggest blow to investors is that the new Wii U isnt coming out till next fiscal year, this fiscal year all nintendo has to rely on is the 3ds due to the failing wii sales and the ds is being overshadowed by the 3ds. All companies go through an up and down process, investors sell when they believe its about to go down and then they buy back when they see a potential rise. It's the roller coaster in stock, and you have to remember investors are in it for profit, anyway the stock falling down so much doesn't really matter with a company like Nintendo because it'll bounce back easily. 
On-Topic: It looks small and awesome, I'm really surprised they let the photographer take so many photographs and so upclose, especially since they didnt even show the dam console during the E3 presentation.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, Veho's not trolling.


----------



## cris92x (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> cris92x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was directed at the guy he was quoting, sorry if that wasn't clear


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> On-Topic: It looks small and awesome, I'm really surprised they let the photographer take so many photographs and so upclose, especially since they didnt even show the dam console during the E3 presentation.


I'm surprised they didn't let _more_ photographers near it. They admitted themselves they didn't explain the whole thing very well, so the smart thing to do would be to show the console itself as much as possible, to clear up the confusion. And to show it off, since it already looks like a finished product. And pretty good too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(We need a :yaywiiu: smiley   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2011)

here's a clear shot of the back





also link to a vid showing detailed clear shots
http://kotaku.com/5810084/this-is-the-wii-...k+stained-hands

what i want to know is what the hell is that latch to the left for?


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2011)

There's another one closer to the front. Maybe they slot into grooves in the stand if you want to stand the WiiU up vertically. 

EDIT: Saw the video. I like the way that USB slot cover opens. Nifty


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2011)

hmmm could be for a stand.
oh yeah look what i found (made)


----------

